# Hi from South Africa.



## suerhul (Sep 17, 2006)

Good morning everyone.

My name is Sue and I'm a single mom who has just started on the road to eating healthy and getting my body fit and in shape.

I started with Taebo and walking as my cardio/exercise and am eating about five small meals a day. During the last week I lost about four pounds. (I weighed 161 pounds).

I just wanted to drop in and say hi!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 18, 2006)

suerhul said:


> I started with Taebo



_ 



Welcome to IM. _


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to IM. _



Aerobic kickboxing.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to IM suerhul!

A bit of advice, read all the stickies (posts that never move and contain basic information) at the top of each form.  This will help you get started much easier and faster.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2006)

suerhul welcome to IM!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 18, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## suerhul (Mar 27, 2007)

I do apologise - I never said thanks for the welcome and the advice.  

Thank you for the welcome!

As to the advice - I lost 22 pounds and have found that I do have muscles under all the blubber... lol. 
Have a great day all!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 28, 2007)

Good to see you're still at it and that you have made progress.  Keep up the good work suerhul


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good to see you're still at it and that you have made progress.  Keep up the good work suerhul



_ 

 _


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2007)

suerhul said:


> I do apologise - I never said thanks for the welcome and the advice.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

